# T2 on insulin getting fat!



## Quizzical (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi. I started on Lantus in the morning at the beginning of the year.  Since then I have gained at least a stone and now feel very uncomfortable ( I have a large flank hernia after kidney cancer surgery).  I need to lose weight but can’t eat a lot of salad or veg as they really upset my digestive system. I also need to manage the insulin if I change my diet.  I am quite active considering problems with mobility. Advice would be welcome!  (I don’t have a diabetic nurse or team to consult, and the xpert insulin course hasn’t really helped).


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 16, 2022)

If you are gaining weight then you are eating more than you’re burning. So to reverse that trend you either need to eat less (change foods or reduce portion sizes) or burn more (exercise) or both. 

Lantus isn’t given to deal with food so shouldn’t be any problems changing your diet but obviously monitor your bgs. You could start by reducing portion sizes and cutting out anything obviously unhealthy?


----------



## grovesy (Sep 16, 2022)

If you have not got a team or nurse to consult who is prescribing your Insulin, and doing your checks ?


----------



## Inka (Sep 16, 2022)

@Quizzical Have you been eating extra carbs to avoid lows? If so, it would be better to reduce your Lantus.

What kinds of things can you eat?


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 17, 2022)

Thank you all for your replies. 

My (almost inaccessible) GP prescribes the insulin- an HCA does yearly diabetes checks but is not able to give advice. 

My fasting BG varies between 6 and 8: I was told to base the Lantus dose on the one daily reading. 

I think in an attempt to keep carb intake down, I have been eating too many calories with other food groups.  Plus a bit of “emotional” eating when I get stressed about what to eat!   

I’ve spent many years on a low carb diet and was just about burnt out with it.  However I guess I need to pull myself together and get back to sensible eating.


----------



## Inka (Sep 17, 2022)

*I think in an attempt to keep carb intake down, I have been eating too many calories with other food groups. Plus a bit of “emotional” eating when I get stressed about what to eat!*

At least you seem to have worked out the cause @Quizzical It’s easy to eat lots of high fat foods like cheese because they’re there waiting, need no preparation and are tasty! Perhaps keeping an eye on what you’re choosing over a few days will help you identify places where you can tighten up your diet a bit. Sometimes it’s easier not to have irresistible foods in the house. What can also help is planning out your meals so you’re not peering in the cupboards, tempted by foods, or going for quick but less healthy options.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 17, 2022)

Can you not get reffered to hospital Diabetes Care?


----------

